# Anyone Edit StarCraft Maps?



## KUguy808 (Jan 10, 2004)

I am looking to create a Use Map Settings StarCraft Broodwar map. I see these awesome mods on battle.net and it makes me want to create my own. Sometimes, though, I see new units not available to place in the editor and most mods allow players to select units from all three races, which isn't doable in Campaign Editor, either, at least I don't think. Does anyone know of any good Mac map editors out there? I use Emerald, but that doesn't allow me the placement of different race units for the same player, or let me place units directly on top of each other. Also, is there a simple way to create new units and is there a program that allows you to do this? Or can I download new unit types? And lastly, lol, where would I put the unit file if I can download new unit types? Thanks for any help, appreciate it!


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2004)

The Starcraft engine does not allow you to make custom units with different sprites, sounds, etc. like Myth does.  I think they ran out of time and couldn't implement it or something.  But someone might have figured out a way to do this; see below.

As for editors, look on Blizzard's website.  They've got links to some stuff up there; I don't know if it will work for Mac or not, but you can see at least.  To create units of a different race for a player, I believe you'll have to make an action to do so for you.


----------

